# apple tree problem



## LilDevilonthehill (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey i have soome questions about apple trees when should i spray for bugs and 
wut should i fertilize them with i live in WV in case u need the weather 
thanx a bunch


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 18, 2001)

What bugs do you want to control? Try searching the site if it is for fruit production, that is in the FAQ I believe.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 18, 2001)

for a perfect fruit on apples, I treat 8 times. early april i use copper. then in mid april i spray nova, dithane DF, Astro and a sticker.That is my fruit tree mix, but you can buy a fruit tree mix at the store/then in early May i spray again and again in mid May 14 days later.then again in early June 14 days again.then i wait 30 days and treat again in July,without the Dithane,then again in August 30 days later without the Dithane, then in September is spray horticultural oil or soap, 30 days after the august treatment . always thin your fruit and rake up any fallen fruit. john


----------

